# Spel-server LiveCD

## alu

Tjenixen!

Jag har länge funderat över att skapa en livecd som har massa olika spelservrar i sig, t.ex Half-Life 1,2, Counter-Strike, Quake3, UT200x etc.

Men innan jag börjar, finns det redan nån sånhär i omlopp? Jag har faktiskt inte kunnat hitta någon. Gentoo-baserad eller icke. Tänkte att jag kunde använda en annan CD som grund ifall jag skulle vilja göra en Gentoo-baserad.

Nån som har några tips?

Mvh,

alu

----------

## snutte

Att göra en och sprida, hur vänligt sinnat det än må vara, lär resultera i besök från herr Pontén och hans glada gäng.

Men, om du nu har spelen och vill göra en för privat bruk rekommenderas:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch

Byggde själv en livecd med distcc och korskompilatorer för mitt examensarbete med hjälp av denna guiden.

Lycka till och ha så kul.  :Smile: 

----------

## alu

Inget jag inte redan visst, men tack för svar endå ^^

----------

